# Weight/size rules extended



## cwright (Oct 19, 2011)

Might be of interest to those shipping or hauling large round bales.
Wonder if other states have done the same.

Haslam Eases Truck Rules to Help Farmers in Drought Stricken Areas | TN.gov Newsroom

CW


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

cw some states a year ago done away with regs on hay hauling, glad your added to the list. Even new mexico has offered a roundbale permit, I been shipping hay there for years never had any problem trick was never got caught, never made any sense to me the way they were not letting us haul 2 wide on rounds.


----------

